# How long do you think i should give Mika the silent treatment?



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok so mika again bit me through play! And this time it hurt a lot! Yes hes bit me hard enough to draw blood and for it to really hurt. I yelled ow and i've stopped talking to him. The minute i did that he went to his bed and fell asleep. Im not sure he's realised the consequences of what he's done - stupid pup. So i'm giving him the silent treatment - not sure if that'll work - but how long do you think i should give him?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you actually expecting him to understand WHY you are ignoring him?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes! not sure its working though lol! 

Worked a lot with Woody when he'd done number 2 every single day of the week when id come home from school. I'd had enough that day that i threw Woody out of the house into the back garden and left him there for ages. I let him in eventually but i avoided him for ages! Def worked because he felt so bad! I finally gave in to his puppy dog eyes and gave him a pet on the head.

I swear sometimes i wish Mika was a little less hyper. I love him dont' get me wrong i woudn't change his personality for anything, but i do wish he'd behave at the same time. Yes i know he's a baby and yes he's been for a walk before anyone says anything. But i do wish he'd calm down just a little bit and behave!

I'm asking a lot out of a 5 month old pup aren't i? LOL


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Seems rather cruel to throw a dog outside and then ignore it. Of course you would get what you would translate as a "guilty" reaction, but what you are most likely getting is a confused and submissive one. I could do the same with my dogs, but they wouldnt have a clue WHY i was ignoring them, and id be concerned that it would have an unwanted phsycological impact on them.
If a dog is to be punished or corrected, then it needs to understand why, and what its done wrong. If it doesnt, then its a pointless and unfair exercise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldn't ignore him when he wakes up. He won't get why, i just think they don't remember that far ago at that age.

Do you think you could try and not let his play get that out of hand?

I must confess Oscar got very nippy when excited and he was still doing it at 5 months so i used a pet corrector as i was concerned he might nip the children (especially the ones i mind) but his was a very specific type of behaviour that i could anticipate and was more of a chase and bite thing.

Have you tried letting him chew your hand and then the second he applies any pressure say "no" and withdraw, then try it again.

There is better advice on bite inhibition if you google it but he sounds like he hasn't learnt not to put his teeth on you yet and by now he should be getting that.

Sallyanne is very good on this maybe you could PM her?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Have a read of this link The Bite Stops Here

When he bites you hard,shout ouch loudly immediatly stop play and walk away,ignore him for a few minutes.

A few minutes will be all he needs as dog live in the moment and he will not understand the silent treatment if you are still ignoring him after half an hour or so.
The link I have posted has some really good advice


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

By the time he wake up he will have completely forgotton why he was there in the first place! 
DT


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

I dunno if this is a small dog habbit :confused5:

weve only ever had larger breeds & they have never been ignored or locked in crates for nipping or whatever they did wrong ,

all ours have had a good shake by the scruff of the neck & a very loud NO worked every time :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

isadobe said:


> all ours have had a good shake by the scruff of the neck & a very loud NO worked every time :thumbup1:


That is a move I often employ with pups! works well! It is not unlike how the mother would handle undesirable behaviour .

DT


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is a move I often employ with pups! works well! It is not unlike how the mother would handle undesirable behaviour .
> 
> DT


Thanks, its better than ignoring them because they soon forget what they have done.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*HI ya ad...i have to tell you hun,from the word go i made sure both mia and kai understood,"don't bite", now \kai can get VERY excited when playing but he will NEVER bite hard,(you harldly feel his teeth). mia has never been a biting dog she's more like a cat lol.All i can advice is,every time Mika gets rough,ignore him.He will soon get the message Good luck.*


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nonnie i wasn't being cruel and i didn't leave him out too long. Got to say though it worked because he knew he did a boo boo - its actually nice to talk about memories about Woody  He he.

But as for mika when he woke up i did call him and play with him for a bit. I can't ignore a 5 month old puppy too long! That's like someone ignoring a baby for far too long even when its crying! Yeah i didn't ignore him for too long. I think he sort of knew he did wrong anyway because he licked the hand he bit! 

Thanks guys for all your advice.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

at 5 months if youve be practicing good and acceptable interaction he should know whats right and whats not. He may have been testing you, or he may have wanted your attention say for number 2's or play. You did right by ignoring him, though as others say he probably would have forgotten, its useful though to keep them on thier toes and ignore them every so often and not fuss them too much all of the time, they'll grow in independence - just airing ideas


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> A few minutes will be all he needs as dog live in the moment and he will not understand the silent treatment if you are still ignoring him after half an hour or so.
> The link I have posted has some really good advice


Top advice sallyanne!


----------

